# Foundm this out lately...



## CAL (Oct 5, 2010)

Christians think of God as all powerful but there is something God can't do!Does anyone know what that is? pretty simple answer really.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 5, 2010)

He cannot sin


----------



## earl (Oct 5, 2010)

Odd. In the OT he murdered people left and right . I think that was covered in the 10 Commandments wasn't it ?


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 5, 2010)

He cannot send a flood.  In the Noah thing  God said he would never destroy earth again by flood - so if he is not a liar then there is not way he could ever send a flood like the one that happened with Noah.


----------



## apoint (Oct 5, 2010)

earl said:


> Odd. In the OT he murdered people left and right . I think that was covered in the 10 Commandments wasn't it ?



Vengeance is mine says the Lord. The Lord giveth and He taketh away. He also made heaven & he!!
He created all things and can destroy all things.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 6, 2010)

He can not worship His self


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> Vengeance is mine says the Lord. The Lord giveth and He taketh away. He also made heaven & he!!
> He created all things and can destroy all things.



Sounds kind of sadistic, don't you think?


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 6, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> He can not worship His self



You're saying a guy that creates an entire universe to proclaim his own glory isn't a little egotistical? That's why he lets everyone into heaven and not only those who worship him, right?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 6, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> Sounds kind of sadistic, don't you think?



But remember, God loves you.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 6, 2010)

Could God make a burrito so hot that he himself could not eat it?

RW


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

CAL said:


> Christians think of God as all powerful but there is something God can't do!Does anyone know what that is? pretty simple answer really.



Well... are you gonna tell us or what?


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

apoint said:


> Vengeance is mine says the Lord. The Lord giveth and He taketh away. He also made heaven & he!!
> He created all things and can destroy all things.





At least you didn't try to deny it.


----------



## CAL (Oct 6, 2010)

A while back I was talking with an older black man that I grew up around.He would let me sit in his lap when I was a small boy and drive his tractor.He and I were discussing our Lord and Christianity.He said to me "there one thing the Lord can't do".Caught me by surprise more or less and I said what Henry?He said "the Lord can never fail".Pretty simple answer to a rather large question that only Christians can really appreciate.Now,what say you?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ridge Walker said:


> Could God make a burrito so hot that he himself could not eat it?
> 
> RW



Just shot cobb salad out my nose



CAL said:


> A while back I was talking with an older black man that I grew up around.He would let me sit in his lap when I was a small boy and drive his tractor.He and I were discussing our Lord and Christianity.He said to me "there one thing the Lord can't do".Caught me by surprise more or less and I said what Henry?He said "the Lord can never fail".Pretty simple answer to a rather large question that only Christians can really appreciate.Now,what say you?



That's right.  Because all the bad stuff in the world is YOUR fault and all the odorless flatulence belongs to him.

No thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 6, 2010)

Ridge Walker said:


> Could God make a burrito so hot that he himself could not eat it?
> 
> RW



i am a christian with a relationship with Jesus Christ.

 that is freakin funny


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

CAL said:


> A while back I was talking with an older black man that I grew up around.He would let me sit in his lap when I was a small boy and drive his tractor.He and I were discussing our Lord and Christianity.He said to me "there one thing the Lord can't do".Caught me by surprise more or less and I said what Henry?He said "the Lord can never fail".Pretty simple answer to a rather large question that only Christians can really appreciate.Now,what say you?



I think that's true.

A believer will always find a way for God to come out on top.  Because even when it seems that he has failed, you can simply say that it was "God's will"  

It's a tautology.  God never fails because your mind will never let him.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 6, 2010)

All I can say is "You are God and I am not "............................RW


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 6, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> Just shot cobb salad out my nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off your chain again?

Uncalled for in this forum. If ya got nothing positive to add, go to the athiest forum, it's full of negative stuff you'll sure enjoy. Of course, you are welcome here if you can have a serious adult conversation.


----------



## TTom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL

Now this is funny Havana Dude, This IS the atheist agnostic and apologetics forum.


----------



## earl (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't see a problem. Sounds just like what the Christians ,and all others , claim about their Gods.

Your shot at the atheist forum ON the atheist forum is whats uncalled for . It is the place for adult conversation that doesn't have to pay tribute to superstitions.


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Off your chain again?
> 
> Uncalled for in this forum. If ya got nothing positive to add, go to the athiest forum, it's full of negative stuff you'll sure enjoy. Of course, you are welcome here if you can have a serious adult conversation.





Sorry Havana, but I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Off your chain again?
> 
> Uncalled for in this forum. If ya got nothing positive to add, go to the athiest forum, it's full of negative stuff you'll sure enjoy. Of course, you are welcome here if you can have a serious adult conversation.



Where is that located exactly?


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 6, 2010)

> Just shot cobb salad out my nose





> i am a christian with a relationship with Jesus Christ.
> 
> that is freakin funny



I wish I could take the credit for that one, but it goes to Homer Simpson.


> Off your chain again?
> 
> Uncalled for in this forum. If ya got nothing positive to add, go to the athiest forum, it's full of negative stuff you'll sure enjoy. Of course, you are welcome here if you can have a serious adult conversation.




RW


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know.  

He can't control his bad dog Satan.  What's that?  He can control him if he wanted to but he doesn't?  Bad!  Bad God!!! no biscuit!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow! I aint pulled a bone head move like that in at least 2-3 days. My apologies on the mistake. I will crawl back where I came from. Thats what I get for looking at "New Posts" and not paying attention. Ya'll have plenty fun with it............detadeeee!!!!!!!!!!!   Removing foot from mouth.


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Wow! I aint pulled a bone head move like that in at least 2-3 days. My apologies on the mistake. I will crawl back where I came from. Thats what I get for looking at "New Posts" and not paying attention. Ya'll have plenty fun with it............detadeeee!!!!!!!!!!!   Removing foot from mouth.



Well, everyone "steps on stick" once in a while.  Not everyone is such a good sport about it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 6, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Uncalled for in this forum. If ya got nothing positive to add, go to the athiest forum, it's full of negative stuff you'll sure enjoy. Of course, you are welcome here if you can have a serious adult conversation.



Link?


----------



## TTom (Oct 7, 2010)

pnome said:


> Well, everyone "steps on stick" once in a while.  Not everyone is such a good sport about it.



X2

Glad you're being a good sport about it.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

TTom said:


> X2
> 
> Glad you're being a good sport about it.



An obviously honest mistake.  Hope he comes back and contributes something else interesting.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 7, 2010)

ambush80 said:


> An obviously honest mistake.  Hope he comes back and contributes something else interesting.



Nah, I been too busy posting about bass fishing in the deer hunting forum!!

Ya'll been fair and good sports as well about it. Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 7, 2010)

Havana Dude said:


> Nah, I been too busy posting about bass fishing in the deer hunting forum!!
> 
> Ya'll been fair and good sports as well about it. Laughter is the best medicine.




Now yer talkn'.  I need to get back to basics too:  Bendin' poles and pokin' holes.

(It's pretty fun in here if ya can't get out.)


----------

